# امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.



## la Vierge Marie (24 يونيو 2007)

*أمريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ عام 1979 م 





المهم اترككم مع الصورة *


----------



## يوسف المطرف (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه ويــــــــــــــــييييع

شنو هذاااااااااااااااااااااا شلون عايشه هذي بصراااااااااااااااحه شي غريب والله 

ويسلمووووووووو عالصووووورة التحفه*


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

*يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييياااااااااااااااااااااى
على فكرة انا ممكن اساعدها واديها مقص او قصافة او مبرد لو معندهاش
 ايه الست النتنه دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## tina_tina (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

ايه الارف ده
مش غريبة شوية


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



> المواطنة الامريكية "ليندا ريدموند" لا زالت تحتفظ باللقب العلمي لصاحبة اطول اظافر ..او ملكة الاظافر كما يطلقون عليها
> وكانت ليندا بدأت باطالة اظافرها منذ عام 1979 ..لكنها لم تقم بقص اظافرها في 22 نوفمبر 2006 كما كان مقررا ان تفعل , وفضلت الاحتفاظ بهما حتى تواصل الاحتفاظ باللقب ..مجلة الانكوايرر الامريكية تواصل لقاء ليندا في كل عام لاجراء حوار معها حول المستجدات في حياة اظافرها



بااااااينة شريرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ومئرفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 
شو هاد عنجد ئرف
كيف عايشة هيك


----------



## la Vierge Marie (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*


----------



## Ramzi (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

انا كمان ... من تاريخ
 23 / 6 / 2007
لم أقص اضافري ....


----------



## فادية (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

يا ماماااااااااااااااااا 
ايه دا بتستعمل ايديها ازاي دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وملقيتش غير الاضافر تبقى متميزة بيها 
غريبه فعلا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

عاملة زى الساحرة الشريرة

ازاى بتعيش حياتها طبيعى

ازاى بتاكل ازاى بتاخد دوش 

ازاى بتلبس هدومها

ازاى تصرح شعرها 

ازاى تغسلة 

ازاى ازاى ازاى


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

*شكرا يا جماعة كلكم نورتو الموضوع*


----------



## totty (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

هى كده فرحانه بنفسها
ايه ده فعلا
بتعمل حاجات كتيره اوى ازاى
بس فظيعه مووووووووت
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عاملة زى الساحرة الشريرة
> 
> ازاى بتعيش حياتها طبيعى
> 
> ...



*عارفة انا مرة شفت برنامج عن الست دي و حياتها و بصراحة كانت عايشة زينا بالظبط .تصوري انها بتربط الرباط بتاع جزمتها لوحدها .*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



totty قال:


> هى كده فرحانه بنفسها
> ايه ده فعلا
> بتعمل حاجات كتيره اوى ازاى
> بس فظيعه مووووووووت
> ميرسى ليك​



*اصل الامريكيين بحبو يبانو قدام الناس عشان كدة بتعملو حاجات غريبة *:smil7:
*ميرسي ليك انت و نورتي الموضوع.*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> *عارفة انا مرة شفت برنامج عن الست دي و حياتها و بصراحة كانت عايشة زينا بالظبط .تصوري انها بتربط الرباط بتاع جزمتها لوحدها .*



غريبة !!!​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

فعلا زى السحره الشريره

ميرسى la Vierge Marie

ههههههههههه​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

*ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي و نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## kamer14 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

:act23:يعععععععععععععع دى مطولاها عشان تخوف بيهاالناس:thnk0001:


----------



## la Vierge Marie (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



kamer14 قال:


> :act23:يعععععععععععععع دى مطولاها عشان تخوف بيهاالناس:thnk0001:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سكرة يا مها بجد


----------



## la Vierge Marie (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سكرة يا مها بجد



*ميرسي بزاااااااااااااف على المرور*


----------



## MarMar2004 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

عاملة زى الساحرة الشريرة
ازاى بتعيش حياتها طبيعى
ازاى بتاكل ازاى بتاخد دوش 
ازاى بتلبس هدومها
ازاى تصرح شعرها 
ازاى تغسلة 
ازاى ازاى ازاى


----------



## جاسى (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

*ايه الارف ده
يعععععععععععععععععععععع
ادا داحنى لما لبيطولوا 2 سم بيكسورا عرفت ازاى ديه تعمل كده
بس لا بجد مؤرفه اوى 
وبعدين ديه لما تيجى تنضفهم بتبعتهم  عند الميكانيكى ينضف ويسمكر ولا ايه
ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يرحمنا
ههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

*كيف تعيش هذه السيده حياتها اليوميه*
* ابسط*
* شىء كيف ترتدى ملابسها*
* كيف*
* تتناول غذائها *
*وكيف *
*تحيى اصدقائها ( سلام بالايدى )*
* من وجهه نظرى*
* هذه صوره غير طبيعيه*
* ( مركبه ) *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



MarMar2004 قال:


> عاملة زى الساحرة الشريرة
> ازاى بتعيش حياتها طبيعى
> ازاى بتاكل ازاى بتاخد دوش
> ازاى بتلبس هدومها
> ...



*دي عايشة حياتها عادي زينا 
و هي بصراحة زي الساحرة الشريرة*
*ميرسي على مرورك و نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



جاسى قال:


> *ايه الارف ده
> يعععععععععععععععععععععع
> ادا داحنى لما لبيطولوا 2 سم بيكسورا عرفت ازاى ديه تعمل كده
> بس لا بجد مؤرفه اوى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي انتي و نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



BITAR قال:


> *كيف تعيش هذه السيده حياتها اليوميه*
> * ابسط*
> * شىء كيف ترتدى ملابسها*
> * كيف*
> ...



*لا مش مركبة 
انت ممكن تبحث عن لي ريدموند (دا اسمها) 
بس تلاقيها ما لقيتش شغل تعملو قالت اش نعمل نعمل هكدا
شكرا بزاف على مرورك*


----------



## المسلم المغربي (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

صرتها جميلةبدون  اضافر
ولكنها بالأضافر مفزعة
أعوذ بالله   من الشيطان الريجيم
يا رب افر ذنوبي يارب  إني أتوب إلك
اللهم ساعد  إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان  
آمين

المهم شكرا على  الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*

مش معقوووووووووووووووووول،  فاكرة نفسها جميلة وجذابة ولا ايه...


----------



## la Vierge Marie (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



المسلم المغربي قال:


> صرتها جميلةبدون  اضافر
> ولكنها بالأضافر مفزعة
> أعوذ بالله   من الشيطان الريجيم
> يا رب افر ذنوبي يارب  إني أتوب إلك
> ...



*شكرا على المشاركة و الدعاء السكر
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: امريكية لم تقص اظافرها منذ 1979.*



Joyful Song قال:


> مش معقوووووووووووووووووول،  فاكرة نفسها جميلة وجذابة ولا ايه...



*الله يهديها
ميرسي على المشاركة 
بارك الله فيك*


----------

